# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Cần giúp đỡ khắc laser

## Nguyentung08

E chào ac.E có máy khắc nhưng chưa biết cách sử dụng,cài đặt để khắc được chữ vào lòng trong của nhẫn.Ở HN có a chị kỹ thuật nào qua cài đặt hướng dẫn giúp e với.E gửi tiền nước nôi cafe đầy đủ ạ.0843 499 751 (Tùng 32t).

----------


## nnk

> E chào ac.E có máy khắc nhưng chưa biết cách sử dụng,cài đặt để khắc được chữ vào lòng trong của nhẫn.Ở HN có a chị kỹ thuật nào qua cài đặt hướng dẫn giúp e với.E gửi tiền nước nôi cafe đầy đủ ạ.0843 499 751 (Tùng 32t).


ủa sao mua máy mà không níu áo kỹ thuật ? khắc lòng nhẫn thì dời trục xoay ra rìa chút ( có thể ngữa nó lên chút xíu luôn cho dễ khắc ) rồi đo chiều cao từ mặt bàn lên lòng nhẫn là bao nhiêu tính ra chiều cao tiêu cự rồi bấm f1 dời nội dung cần khắc vô lòng nhẫn bấm f2 là xong rồi ( EZcad nhé )

----------

cncPhongchi_0354469966

----------


## namsonvphn

khắc nhẫn nên mua bộ gá xoay khắc hoặc để nghiêng trên đất nặn là khắc được nhé bác. Bác mua bên nào mà người ta không hỗ trợ những việc này vậy?

----------


## Nguyentung08

> khắc nhẫn nên mua bộ gá xoay khắc hoặc để nghiêng trên đất nặn là khắc được nhé bác. Bác mua bên nào mà người ta không hỗ trợ những việc này vậy?


E cảm ơn bác.Do máy nhà e mua bên hongkong cũng lâu rồi.E thì mù tịt k biết gì.Nên muốn nhờ bác thợ nào ở HN qua xem giúp xem bàn xoay còn hoạt động đc k,và hướng dẫn cài đặt giúp.

----------

